# December 2019 Un-Challenge - New to You



## dibbles (Dec 1, 2019)

*Welcome to the December 2019 Un-Challenge – NEW TO YOU*

Since December is a busy month for many of us, we will be doing an Un-Challenge this month instead of the regular SMF monthly challenge. The theme is to *make something you have never tried before*. It can be a new technique, a new additive, a new ingredient, adding a pureed food, experimenting with natural colorants – or micas, a new liquid as a water replacement or trying hot process, cold process or piping. Maybe there was a previous SMF challenge you wanted to try, but haven’t yet – lots of inspiration and ideas can be found there. As long as it is something you haven’t done before – go for it.

__________________________________________________________________________

Since this is not an official challenge, there are only two rules.

1. You must try something completely new to you.

2. Whatever you choose to make must be made after December 1, 2019.

Anyone can participate, regardless of length of membership or number of posts. You can post pictures of as many creations as you would like. If you only have time for one – show us. If you have time to do 20 – show us! Pictures can be posted on this thread. Photos of failures are just as welcome as photos of successes. If you learned something, please share. 

There will not be a separate entry thread, and there will not be a vote.

_________________________________________________________________________

Have fun and knock something off your *Try This Sometime List*!


----------



## Misschief (Dec 1, 2019)

I know just what I want to try! And, this month, I should have time as my market season is over until February.


----------



## szaza (Dec 1, 2019)

I have a color I never worked with that I want to try, so this seems like the perfect moment!
I'd also like to try soaping with oils that would otherwise be thrown away , which I've never done before..(sunflower oil from canned grilled vegetables). Let's hope I'll have the time for at least one of those two


----------



## Dawni (Dec 1, 2019)

Oooh I really wanted to try the mini drop swirl challenge from October...


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 1, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Since this is not an official challenge, there are only two rules.
> 
> 1. You must try something completely new to you.
> 
> 2. Whatever you choose to make must be made after December 1, 2019.



Second part is easy...it's December 1st.  LOL

I have a 'hanger swirl' tool that I have not tried before and some Activated Charcoal that I haven't used before so maybe I can kill two birds with one stone.

Only question I have...how do we post pictures?


----------



## bookreader451 (Dec 1, 2019)

I bought the pvc pipes and I want to try the slab with the pipes.  I want to try to create one of my lilies.  For some reason I think of lilies when I see it.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Dec 1, 2019)

I've been wanting to make a Marseilles soap! And a Castile soap! Or maybe a pickle strainer...


----------



## SoapySuds (Dec 1, 2019)

Ooooo!

I ordered some icing tips, there’s a design I want to try.....and I have never piped soap before... so soap piping for me!

1. Soapysuds


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 1, 2019)

I have option paralysis!


----------



## dibbles (Dec 1, 2019)

TheGecko said:


> Second part is easy...it's December 1st.  LOL
> 
> I have a 'hanger swirl' tool that I have not tried before and some Activated Charcoal that I haven't used before so maybe I can kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> Only question I have...how do we post pictures?


When you are creating a post, you will see three buttons below the window you are writing in. One is 'upload a file'. Click on that and you will have the option to upload a photo from your computer or phone. 

LOL I guess it is December 1st which makes that rule redundant. I just wanted it to be clear that the soap should be made for this challenge specifically and not a picture of a 'first' made earlier. Also, I wrote that in the middle of November so it made sense at the time.

@Mobjack Bay and @MarnieSoapien I know - so many options. Do all the things!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 1, 2019)

dibbles said:


> @Mobjack Bay and @MarnieSoapien I know - so many options. Do all the things!!


I’m still trying to get people to take 100 bars of soap out of my house so I will have room for more


----------



## SoapySuds (Dec 1, 2019)

Ha! I’m a dork! I got so excited I missed the part about no sign up list!


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 1, 2019)

So...what would happen if one decided to add a smidgeon more Activated Charcoal because they might have accidentally added the Kaolin Clay to the wrong cup and it's kind of gray and if their hand slipped while they were tapping that smidgeon in and instead dumped in half a brand new jar, but did get out as much as they could?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 1, 2019)

TheGecko said:


> So...what would happen if one decided to add a smidgeon more Activated Charcoal because they might have accidentally added the Kaolin Clay to the wrong cup and it's kind of gray and if their hand slipped while they were tapping that smidgeon in and instead dumped in half a brand new jar, but did get out as much as they could?  Asking for a friend.



I guess maybe the first learning to share. Ask your friend how it turned out and let us know. Depending on how much actually went in the soap, it might be fine.


----------



## mommycarlson (Dec 2, 2019)

Ok, I'm sitting here laughing as I read the posts, just like Soapy I missed the "no sign up list" and Gecko, well, I have a "friend" who has done something similar and I have pictures . I want to try using my fondant extruder with soap dough for embeds. My extruder hasn't arrived yet so I have time to read about making soap dough.


----------



## bookreader451 (Dec 2, 2019)

mommycarlson said:


> I want to try using my fondant extruder with soap dough for embeds. My extruder hasn't arrived yet so I have time to read about making soap dough.


----------



## earlene (Dec 2, 2019)

Thank you, *dibbles*!   Now I have to figure out what on my list of soap to make in the future, I have the equipment needed her in my temporary tiny house.

I do have a new tool that I won at SoapCon and have not yet used.  So at least I can make soap using the new-to-me tool, although I have actually made soap with a home-made tool exactly the same kind of thing.  So that wouldn't really be new.

Well, I've never made soap with tallow (being a vegetarian, I have yet to be motivated in that direction), but I'd have to buy a small enough amount that I could use it all at once since I would not want to keep it around here (not a lot of storage space in a tiny house - this is an adventure, living in a tiny house.)

Okay, I should just see if I have that list somewhere close (online, I think, so close enough.)  Okay, did that and the list is much shorter than I thought.  I shall have to explore for ideas and come back to this.


----------



## EllieMae (Dec 2, 2019)

Since I'm brand new to soaping EVERYTHING is new to me, so I'm in! Looking forward to seeing all the creations this thread brings...and all the more advances techniques I will surely envy from all of you!


----------



## Arimara (Dec 2, 2019)

I will see. I need a basic recipe where I don't have to get avocado butter.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh, goody.  I can bring up my soaping Bucket List.  Ever since I started lurking around SMF my list is growing by leaps and bounds....it's so long now that I can't remember what is on it from week to week.  This one leaves it almost wide open for me....although I've been soaping for a decade, I stuck to HP and old standby recipes.  My artistic daughter has been after me to try the spin swirl, so maybe this is the time to show her I have a little bit of artist in me too!


----------



## mommycarlson (Dec 3, 2019)

My fondant extruder arrived.  Now for soap dough.  Can anyone point me in the right direction to learn about it/find a good recipe?  Thank you in advance


----------



## Misschief (Dec 3, 2019)

mommycarlson said:


> My fondant extruder arrived.  Now for soap dough.  Can anyone point me in the right direction to learn about it/find a good recipe?  Thank you in advance


Here's a recipe from Sorcery Soap: https://sorcerysoaps.com/blogs/soap-dough-recipe/free-sorcery-soap-dough-recipe


----------



## mommycarlson (Dec 3, 2019)

Thank you so much Misschief, you've saved me hours of searching!


----------



## szaza (Dec 3, 2019)

@mommycarlson I've only made soap dough once so I'm everything but an expert, but I just made one of my own recipes and let it cure without any airflow and it worked out fine (used some of the leftovers recently, more than 1 year after making it). I suspect the process of saponification without airflow is the most important part of making soap dough so the water doesn't evaporate and the soap stays pliable (Or maybe I was just lucky with my recipe)


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Dec 3, 2019)

Brine or Soliseife is on my list, think I will try that. Can't wait to ooh and aww over all the pictures that will be posted. Already, I am getting ideas for my list for future soaps to try.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 3, 2019)

First up for me and in the mold is beeswax in CP. Yep, all this time making soap and I've never tried it - I've been very intimidated by just the thought of it. No drama - well, that I know of - I should really go check on it.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 3, 2019)

I'll be waiting until the weekend, unfortunately. Gives me time to do a little more research, though.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 3, 2019)

After making soap obsessively for 9 months, I feel like the list of things I want to try is kind of short. I don’t have the guts to try a rimmed soap after following that recent challenge and I don’t think I’m artistic enough to do anything with soap dough. I’m thinking maybe a soap with piped elements on top, or a soap that looks marbled, with the gold mica I just ordered, or I could jury-rig a divider for my mold and try a Taiwan swirl or a secret swirl. Okay, I’m getting inspired now


----------



## Misschief (Dec 4, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> After making soap obsessively for 9 months, I feel like the list of things I want to try is kind of short. I don’t have the guts to try a rimmed soap after following that recent challenge and I don’t think I’m artistic enough to do anything with soap dough. I’m thinking maybe a soap with piped elements on top, or a soap that looks marbled, with the gold mica I just ordered, or I could jury-rig a divider for my mold and try a Taiwan swirl or a secret swirl. Okay, I’m getting inspired now


Soap dough can be so much fun, though, and doesn't have to be complicated. Just as a for instance, here's a soap dough soap I made that was VERY popular at my market (the fragrance helped.... if I remember correctly, it had Nag Champa in it). I sold all the bars within a two-week period (9 bars). That's rare at this particular market. One of the buyers was another soap maker. The possibilities are endless!


----------



## dibbles (Dec 4, 2019)

@mommycarlson I use the soap dough recipe from Sorcery Soaps as well, and it works great!
@Misschief those are some super cute soaps - no wonder they sold out!


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 4, 2019)

So okay...here we go.

I was trying to make the Clay & Charcoal Soap by Kapia Mera Soap Company.  I had a few...uh...issues.  It started well enough, soap batter was perfect, colors were properly dispersed.  First the Rose Clay, then the Kaolin Clay and oh crap...wrong container.  Okay, I’ll make some more and add more Activated Charcoal.  Go to add a smidgeon of AC...and I dumped a third of a brand new container in. No.  No.  No.  Crap.  Crap.  Crap.    Grab a spoon, no time, scrape into my hand.  Ack!  Gross!  Wash hands.  Wash hands.  Wash hands.  Stir the black, it has white specks, going to have to use the stock blender...gently, gently.

Okay, time to pour.  Crapola...forgot the Fragrance Oil, dump in, stir, stir stir.  Grab cutting mat to use as a divider...oh no...too long one way and too short the other.  Okay, grab a paper plate, cut the middle out of it, hold onto it.  Pour in some of the Rose Clay...little more than light trace, but still okay.  Pickup the Activated Charcoal and OH NO...it’s turning into pudding.  WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!  

Okay...we can do this.  Dump some in...hold divider between thumbs and forefinger, grab mold with palms and smack, smack, smack,  Shake some more in.  Smack, smack, smack.  Okay...why do I have more black than rose when I pored exactly the same amount?  Doesn’t matter, pull out the divided and grab the white and...I don’t care, hold it up high enough and it should go in most of the way.  Grab the tie thingy, bend it, bend it again...how does it go again.  Straight down, then something about figure-8s back and back and fourth...no time, do something.  Toss tie in in sink, smack, smack, smack.  Spoon three rows...smack, smack, smack...do the swirl thing, cover, open the oven...****, forget to heat it up.  Okay, good enough, put in the garage.

NAILED IT!  Not...LOL.  But I’m not too unhappy and I will clean up the bars this weekend.  I’ll try it again, but with a difference fragrance.  Normally I’m a fan of Cherry-Almond, but this FO is really ‘sweet’...sticky sweet.


----------



## szaza (Dec 4, 2019)

Oh no @TheGecko soapmaking can be so frustrating sometimes! But the end result is still really pretty. I know it's sometimes hard to love your own creation, especially when it has been giving you a hard time, but you can really be proud of this one!


----------



## SoapySuds (Dec 4, 2019)

@TheGecko - those are beautiful!


----------



## dibbles (Dec 4, 2019)

@TheGecko despite all your problems I think they look great! Thanks for sharing the experience too.


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 4, 2019)

Thank you everyone.  As I said, I'm not too unhappy with how they turned out even with all the problems and how rough they look.  Next time I will make a step-by-step checklist suggested by @Mobjack Bay so I don't forget anything.  And I'll look at making a regular divider for my mold.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 4, 2019)

Your soap is pretty and I think you’re on to something with the swirl pattern. Flower or heart...


----------



## bookreader451 (Dec 4, 2019)

Misschief said:


> Here's a recipe from Sorcery Soap: https://sorcerysoaps.com/blogs/soap-dough-recipe/free-sorcery-soap-dough-recipe


Thanks from me too.  I want to make baby Yoda's.  I am obsessed with baby Yoda from The Mandalorian show on Disney Plus


----------



## SoapySuds (Dec 4, 2019)

bookreader451 said:


> Thanks from me too.  I want to make baby Yoda's.  I am obsessed with baby Yoda from The Mandalorian show on Disney Plus



Ugh.

No. More. Baby. Yoda.

Everyday my husband, who is in his 40s, shows me pictures and memes and clips from the mandalorian, that he’s already watched with me in the room of that green baby.

Seriously.

It reminds me of girls going nuts over toys from when I was a kid. These are grown ass men talking and ooohing and ahhhing over a baby green alien.

It’s not even real.

If we end up with a plush green baby yoda... I....

I would rather have a green baby yoda soap. At least it will serve some purpose.

When you make them, post the pictures.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Dec 4, 2019)

TheGecko said:


> So okay...here we go.
> 
> I was trying to make the Clay & Charcoal Soap by Kapia Mera Soap Company.  I had a few...uh...issues.  It started well enough, soap batter was perfect, colors were properly dispersed.  First the Rose Clay, then the Kaolin Clay and oh crap...wrong container.  Okay, I’ll make some more and add more Activated Charcoal.  Go to add a smidgeon of AC...and I dumped a third of a brand new container in. No.  No.  No.  Crap.  Crap.  Crap.    Grab a spoon, no time, scrape into my hand.  Ack!  Gross!  Wash hands.  Wash hands.  Wash hands.  Stir the black, it has white specks, going to have to use the stock blender...gently, gently.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. I have these grand plans of how I'm going to do something and then as soon as I start it's like everything goes wrong. Forgot the color, added the wrong color, forgot to add fragrance, added the wrong fragrance, holy crap I just spilled soap everywhere, where is my mold divider? How did that slip out, how do I get it back out, oh good grief my soap is setting up like custard POUR IT NOW! AAAAHHHH!  
And then I'm like well,  at least it's soap.


----------



## amd (Dec 4, 2019)

dibbles said:


> First up for me and in the mold is beeswax in CP. Yep, all this time making soap and I've never tried it - I've been very intimidated by just the thought of it.


Ha! Me.too. How did it turn out? Maybe I'll copy you... or maybe I'll work on the technique for the January challenge (in which case I'll wait to share mine until Dec 31st). Or maybe I'll do both. If I find time to soap. Sigh.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 4, 2019)

amd said:


> Ha! Me.too. How did it turn out? Maybe I'll copy you... or maybe I'll work on the technique for the January challenge (in which case I'll wait to share mine until Dec 31st). Or maybe I'll do both. If I find time to soap. Sigh.


It seems like it will be nice. It's hard, but I'm not sure it's any harder than my regular bars that go through gel. I used 3% beeswax and my temps were between 125-130 I think. Maybe 135, which is a lot warmer for me. But it didn't seem to move that much faster than any soap I've made using higher temps like that. Except palm - it was slower for me than palm oil is. This was just a 1 lb batch. I'll be able to tell better tomorrow when I try to bevel it I think.


----------



## earlene (Dec 6, 2019)

I still haven't come up with anything new to me to do that doesn't require a purchase of tallow.  Well, no, that's not true.  I did realize I've never done the Mirror Pour that is shown dibbles' avatar photo, but I'm not really sure I'm ready for that just yet.

Still thinking.  Maybe something for my granddaughter's upcoming graduation.  It is still several months away, but why not get a head start?  Anyway, still thinking.

I am glad to see others have started, though.  *Gecko*, your soap is lovely.

And I can reiterate *szaza*'s experience.  I also made soap dough with one of my regular recipes and it was still pliable for use after several months and what has not been used was still pliable at least 2 years later (last I looked) .  It's actually pretty easy to do, but not something that we normally do, so I think that's why we tend to think we need some special recipe for it, when all we need to do is prevent the soap from drying out during the saponification and later storage by keeping it in an airtight container.  I am not sure how long it lasts, but so far I haven't had any dry out on me until it is used as an embellishment and allowed to air-dry with the rest of the soap.


----------



## Kosmerta (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm doing a single oil experiment. I know many exist already but I think being able to feel and see the single oil bars in person will help me get an exact idea of what each oil does to help me perfect my own soap recipe.

A few days ago I made a 100% coconut oil soap, 1% superfat, 2:1 water: lye concentration. The loaf gelled and I had a small volcano, not enough to pour out of the mold luckily but it sure looked cool.
(First photo is 1 hour after pouring)

I expected a pure coconut soap to be hard but after only 16 hours of curing the soap was SO hard it broke my soap cutter!!
December 2nd was a day full of firsts. First time making a pure coconut oil soap- and first time resizing a soap cutting wire. I bought a cheap single wire cutter from Ebay that doesn't have a twisting device to tighten the wire. My coconut soap streched my wire into a a long C shape, it was conpletely unusable after. So for the first time I unraveled the end of my cutting wire, shortened it by 8 mm then twisted it back and put it back on the cutter.

... then I bought a new soap cutter on etsy.
2nd pic is the soap, rock hard at 16 hours.
You can see the curves in the middl bars where the cutter stretched out.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Dec 6, 2019)

TheGecko,

  Wow, that soap has attitude!  I like how it flows inside itself!



Kosmerta said:


> I'm doing a single oil experiment. I know many exist already but I think being able to feel and see the single oil bars in person will help me get an exact idea of what each oil does to help me perfect my own soap recipe.
> 
> A few days ago I made a 100% coconut oil soap, 1% superfat, 2:1 water: lye concentration. The loaf gelled and I had a small volcano, not enough to pour out of the mold luckily but it sure looked cool.
> (First photo is 1 hour after pouring)
> ...



I like it, it is just too pretty to use!  FWIW, I am a bar junkie - so this semi translucent soap it ringing all my bells!


----------



## dibbles (Dec 6, 2019)

@earlene I am sure you could do a mirror glaze pour if you wanted to give it a try. Ask if you have any questions. It is messy, but really fun!


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Dec 7, 2019)

Kosmerta said:


> I'm doing a single oil experiment. I know many exist already but I think being able to feel and see the single oil bars in person will help me get an exact idea of what each oil does to help me perfect my own soap recipe.
> 
> A few days ago I made a 100% coconut oil soap, 1% superfat, 2:1 water: lye concentration. The loaf gelled and I had a small volcano, not enough to pour out of the mold luckily but it sure looked cool.
> (First photo is 1 hour after pouring)
> ...



Just out of curiosity... why a 1% SF? From what I've read, you need a 20ish% SF to keep pure coconut oil soap from being too harsh on skin. Do you have a different use planned for it?


----------



## Shereen (Dec 7, 2019)

Since I started soaping newly, everything will be the first time for me . I will show you my chamomile and honey soap. I added dried chamomile on top. It's a hot process soap I made  before yesterday. The foam and smell are gorgeous but it wasnt hard enough. I wanted to be harder, so I think I will leave it for three weeks to harden ( hope it does ). Thanks


----------



## dibbles (Dec 7, 2019)

@Shereen it's beautiful!


----------



## Shereen (Dec 7, 2019)

@dibbles Thanks!


----------



## Quilter99755 (Dec 8, 2019)

Shereen said:


> Since I started soaping newly, everything will be the first time for me . I will show you my chamomile and honey soap. I added dried chamomile on top. It's a hot process soap I made  before yesterday. The foam and smell are gorgeous but it wasnt hard enough. I wanted to be harder, so I think I will leave it for three weeks to harden ( hope it does ). Thanks



Lovely soap.  I love the look of the cutter...and wonder why I haven't used mine in a long while.  Thanks for posting. The dried chamomile in that lighting looks like you sprinkled gold flakes on top of the soap.  Beautiful


----------



## Shereen (Dec 8, 2019)

Thank you very the nice words


----------



## Kosmerta (Dec 8, 2019)

MarnieSoapien said:


> Just out of curiosity... why a 1% SF? From what I've read, you need a 20ish% SF to keep pure coconut oil soap from being too harsh on skin. Do you have a different use planned for it?


I intend to make a 20% super fat pure coconut soap as well. I made this with a 1% to ensure there was no unused lye in the mixture, but to get an idea of how the oils exactly works in the soap. My end goal is to design a recipe that works for my sensitive skin, but also is the right balance of cleansing without a 20% superfat.


----------



## Michele50 (Dec 8, 2019)

szaza said:


> @mommycarlson "..... I just made one of my own recipes and let it cure without any airflow and it worked out fine.... I suspect the process of saponification without airflow is the most important part of making soap dough so the water doesn't evaporate and the soap stays pliable (Or maybe I was just lucky with my recipe)



From the research I've done @szaza, that's my understanding as well: any favorite recipe / keep covered during saponification / remove when still soft / pliable / keep in an airtight container to prevent evaporation of liquid so it stays pliable. 

I figure that full water might be better because the less water the harder/more solid it will be when removed from the mold; however, that's just what I personally think. Someone might correct me who knows more. I started looking into it only 3 weeks ago, something I want to try soon.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 9, 2019)

Michele50 said:


> I figure that full water might be better because the less water the harder/more solid it will be when removed from the mold; however, that's just what I personally think. Someone might correct me who knows more. I started looking into it only 3 weeks ago, something I want to try soon.


I’ve been gradually increasing lye concentration to the 35%-37% range from 33% and the soap trimmings are getting less pliable, especially for my palm rich recipes which gel compared with lard recipes that I don’t gel.  In one of her videos, Teri Endsley (Tree Marie) made a soap where she used 37% lye concentration and I noticed that she ended up with what looked like very pliable trimmings (She rolled them into a ball in the video). Her recipe was highish in soft oils, so maybe the recipe also makes a bit of a difference.

I’ve been watching videos and getting lots of ideas.  Plus, my big order of EOs is coming today.  I haven’t made soap in over a week and now I can’t wait to try something new.


----------



## EllieMae (Dec 9, 2019)

New for me, first completed unmolding of December - using activated charcoal. Should have listened to the warnings I read about it going EVERYWHERE if you start sticking blending without mixing it in first! LOL. Also new to me was tea tree scent - it's potent!


----------



## dibbles (Dec 9, 2019)

@EllieMae the glycerin rivers in that black are beautiful. Tea Tree is strong, but it does mellow out nicely. It is a scent that over time I have come to really like.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Dec 9, 2019)

@Shereen,

  VERY pretty!  I love the wavy lines!


----------



## dibbles (Dec 9, 2019)

This is the beeswax soap. I was waiting for the FO to discolor more, but it isn't discoloring as much as I expected. I did a small batch with an ITP swirl. The swirls also didn't turn out as I expected. The fragrance oil was Ancient Incense from Micas & More, and the colors are Sahara Gold and Mocha Brown (Nurture Soap) in uncolored base.


----------



## Michele50 (Dec 9, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’ve been gradually increasing lye concentration to the 35%-37% range from 33% and the soap trimmings are getting less pliable, especially for my palm rich recipes which gel compared with lard recipes that I don’t gel.  In one of her videos, Teri Endsley (Tree Marie) made a soap where she used 37% lye concentration and I noticed that she ended up with what looked like very pliable trimmings (She rolled them into a ball in the video). Her recipe was highish in soft oils, so maybe the recipe also makes a bit of a difference.
> 
> I’ve been watching videos and getting lots of ideas.  Plus, my big order of EOs is coming today.  I haven’t made soap in over a week and now I can’t wait to try something new.



I agree lye concentration / recipe / gel or no gelling (and I'm sure temps) all must be taken into consideration when making soap dough. The same is the case when designing a slow-moving recipe for a design needing plenty of time vs something that's going to be a very simple pore.

I'm just now beginning to look into this so thanks for your info. I'd like to begin now on gifts for our 2 DILs and maybe our sons as well; this would give me a broad decorative playing field for next Christmas soap gifts.

Hope you have great success @Mobjack Bay in nailing everything to create a great soap dough! Looks like several of us are all interested in this.
__________________________________________________________________
Edited: 
I just got to thinking, I've got to get in the habit (on this forum) of speaking about water in lye concentration (or water:lye ratio). A habit hard to break since my good friend who asks me various things only wants to go by *water as percent of water weight* (though I've discussed why that isn't very helpful), lol. When I've tired using water to lye (or concentration) it's Greek to her, oh well. It's hard to break this habit since my mind is wired to help '_her_.'


----------



## Shereen (Dec 10, 2019)

Kiti Williams said:


> @Shereen,
> 
> VERY pretty!  I love the wavy lines!


Thanks


----------



## Jennifer Horne (Dec 10, 2019)

I made mine yesterday!!!!!!  This is right after the poor and swirl. Cant wait for the cut, i am so very excited



TheGecko said:


> So okay...here we go.
> 
> I was trying to make the Clay & Charcoal Soap by Kapia Mera Soap Company.  I had a few...uh...issues.  It started well enough, soap batter was perfect, colors were properly dispersed.  First the Rose Clay, then the Kaolin Clay and oh crap...wrong container.  Okay, I’ll make some more and add more Activated Charcoal.  Go to add a smidgeon of AC...and I dumped a third of a brand new container in. No.  No.  No.  Crap.  Crap.  Crap.    Grab a spoon, no time, scrape into my hand.  Ack!  Gross!  Wash hands.  Wash hands.  Wash hands.  Stir the black, it has white specks, going to have to use the stock blender...gently, gently.
> 
> ...


It looks good to me, of i didnt read your post i would had thought u ment it to look like  that


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Dec 10, 2019)

After much consideration, I finally made up my mind and tried... Mica lines! Will post pictures after I cut it tomorrow.


----------



## szaza (Dec 10, 2019)

I tried the soap made from repurposed sunflower oil from canned grilled zucchini yesterday. It behaved quite differently than I expected. It traced a lot faster and gelled a lot easier (which resulted in overheating). The oil was green and the soap is ever so slightly green as well. Weird enough it doesn't smell soapy to me.. it smells more oily. 



Technical info for those interested:
I wanted to make 3 batches: 
100% NaOH 
100% NaOH with faux seawater as per zany's no slime recipe
95% NaOH 5% KOH

All 100% Sunflower oil 0% superfat 37% lye solution and 2% Citric Acid to make sodium citrate.
I spilled one of the 3 jugs of oils, so I ended up only doing the last 2 (5% KOH and Zany's no slime)

I'm curious how long it will take to form DOS, I'm not sure if it's regular or high oleic oil.. (I'm hoping for high oleic, but expect regular..)


----------



## dibbles (Dec 10, 2019)

@szaza this is interesting. I wonder how long it will hold up.


----------



## Kosmerta (Dec 11, 2019)

Jennifer Horne said:


> I made mine yesterday!!!!!!  This is right after the poor and swirl. Cant wait for the cut, i am so very excited



I love the colors, can't wait to see this cut!


----------



## bookreader451 (Dec 11, 2019)

I am so far behind the eight ball I need to have a free couple of hours to just make anything, let alone try something new.


----------



## EllieMae (Dec 11, 2019)

First swirl attempt. I did not anticipate how much volume decreases when you remove the dividers. These will be short little bars!


----------



## AmandaLRF (Dec 11, 2019)

First time using honey in soap. I saw a recipe and wrote down their recommendation per pound(which was 1tsp per pound). For some reason when measuring the honey I thought it was 1Tbsp per pound and where I had written it down was across the room, so . . .
After I finished I saw my mistake but too late now. 
I do like how the soap turned out.


----------



## Jennifer Horne (Dec 11, 2019)

Kosmerta said:


> I love the colors, can't wait to see this cut!




Omg !!!! This is it!!!!
Super excited about this one.
The things that were new with this one are;
Recipe 
Some ingredients (palm oil, heavy cream, and coconut cream)
Fo
Swirl method 
Colors 
And i used TD.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 11, 2019)

So many firsts @Jennifer Horne - they look great! I love that color!


----------



## Jennifer Horne (Dec 11, 2019)

dibbles said:


> So many firsts @Jennifer Horne - they look great! I love that color!


Thanks so much, I have been only doing this for about 6 months and i have kept it pretty basic and this is the first pretty one i ever attempted.  Hearing (seeing) all of you say such good things is really helping me  feel more confident in my little bit of skills and btw i believe i found my recipe.


----------



## Zing (Dec 12, 2019)

AmandaLRF said:


> First time using honey in soap. I saw a recipe and wrote down their recommendation per pound(which was 1tsp per pound). For some reason when measuring the honey I thought it was 1Tbsp per pound and where I had written it down was across the room, so . . .
> After I finished I saw my mistake but too late now.
> I do like how the soap turned out.


I have never seen anything like this.  What mold did you use?!


----------



## AmandaLRF (Dec 12, 2019)

Zing said:


> I have never seen anything like this.  What mold did you use?!


I used my basic loaf mold and lined it with bubble wrap.


----------



## earlene (Dec 12, 2019)

I have come up with a graduation soap with granddaughter's input.  But I don't know if I'll be making it this month.  My right hand has been hurting for a few days making gripping things more difficult.  I've been massaging it (that always helps when the Duypeytren's nodules start growing) and wearing my compression gloves (to help with the arthritis) and rubbing the Voltaren gel in to the areas that hurt, but so far I am not having the kind of relief I'd like in order to make soap or much of anything else that requires gripping.

Besides the only thing new-to-me about this soap would be it's the first time I will ever make a soap for a graduating senior.  Anyway the idea is the High School's mascot in the school colors.  I still have to work on the design, which is really a copy from the logo used by the school that depicts the mascot (accessible online) and how to achieve it - weather free-hand or to create an embed (and if so, how to achieve that).  At least I can do the planning this month, but I don't think I'll actually be making it until after the new year.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 12, 2019)

@earlene sorry to hear about the problem with your hand.  Have you ever tried Arnicare cream?  I find it works better for relieving pain in my shoulder over the short term compared with Voltaren, but it doesn’t not seem to have any lasting benefits.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 12, 2019)

Sorry you are having problems @earlene. Show us the soap whenever you get it made, it’s a fun idea.


----------



## earlene (Dec 13, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> @earlene sorry to hear about the problem with your hand.  Have you ever tried Arnicare cream?  I find it works better for relieving pain in my shoulder over the short term compared with Voltaren, but it doesn’t not seem to have any lasting benefits.




I have some Arnica salve that I have used in the past for my feet.  I had thought of trying it on my hands, but I really don't love the smell that close to my face (my hands go to my face a lot) and it tends to remain rather greasy which I don't like for my hands.  

Actually, I did discover today that I can get a longer period of relief with the combination of Voltaren and oral acetaminophen all at once.  I usually only take acetaminophen for headaches, but decided to give it a try earlier today and was surprised to discover my hand was almost pain-free for a few hours this afternoon.  I almost thought they were on the mend again until it started wearing off and I couldn't even wash the dishes after dinner.  So I repeated the same medications and wow, almost pain-free again.  It should help me sleep better tonight I think.  Funny I never realized this before.  Guess I just don't use pain killers very often.

But I might try the Arnica salve on my hands with my sleeping gloves at some point and see if it helps.  I'm less likely to care about the smell close to my face if I'm sleeping.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 13, 2019)

Congrats on the beautiful soap @Jennifer Horne I have never tried cream in my soaps but must try the Coconut Cream

I love your Honey Soap <3 @AmandaLRF


----------



## earlene (Dec 13, 2019)

I figured it out.  After searching online extensively for any kind of mold that would give me the right shape for my granddaughter's high school team mascot, and not finding anything to satisfy, I was going to consider a cookie cutter and handpaint the design onto each bar of soap.  But then I recalled the decoupage method for decorating soap and decided it would work the best to get the exact right logo as well as the colors.  All I have to do is some cut & paste with the logo (from online photos on the school's website) and build a page with enough of the right size to print at Staples.  For a mere 14 cents per sheet (or something like that) I can get all that I need in color and decoupage them on the surface of the soap.

Since I don't want to use plain uncolored soap as my base, I am going to do some sort of swirl using my new-to-me swirling tool that I won at SoapCon and use the school colors for the swirl.  Of course I did not bring my red oxide or any red micas when I packed, nor did I bring a dark enough black.  I do have the silver I want, but that's it for the swirl.   So I put in an order for the micas from Nurture Soap and hope to get them in time to make a swirled soap in her school colors.  Then I can add the decoupage.  But it still may not be done in time for end of year what with winter break travel plans and all.  No matter, they will be well cured by graduation even if I don't finish until after the new year.


----------



## AmandaLRF (Dec 14, 2019)

Lynnz said:


> I love your Honey Soap <3 @AmandaLRF


Thanks!


----------



## Kosmerta (Dec 14, 2019)

My exams are over, and I am finally free to soap!
For my "something new" challenge I did a lot new. I made a white and peach marbled loaf by mimicking brambleberry's swirl quick mix recipe. I used the peach prosecco fragrance oil forvthe first time and It. Smells. Amazing. As some of you may recognize, the soap I am making is inspired by the BB peach prosecco soap project. I also used BB tangerine WOW!, magenta, and sunset orange mica for the first time for this project. Everything seemed to be going well except my beautiful loaf started cracking after a few hours. The top is still soft enough that I've bee trying to moldthe top with a spoon to hide them but I am a bit disappointed. I suspect this was caused by overheating, and I wish I'd put the loaf in the freezer.


----------



## SmokyMountainBeauty (Dec 14, 2019)

This is a first for me. Layers and frosting! I attempted (and pretty much failed) frosting once before, but this was my first somewhat successful attempt. This was my first time attempting layers at all.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 14, 2019)

@Kosmerta It's so pretty! I have some of the Peach Prosecco, but haven't used it yet. I'm glad to know you like it.

@SmokyMountainBeauty Great job on your first ever layers. I love those colors you used.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 14, 2019)

@Kosmerta it still looks amazing and wish I could be wiffing it as imagine it also smells divine


----------



## Carly B (Dec 14, 2019)

I made a soap with embeds, and I used PKO flakes instead of coconut oil for the first time.  The white part of the bar is AMAZINGLY white. I also threw in some soap shaving "confetti" for the first time, so I guess that's 3 new things!  I also learned that when a vendor says "When not enough is used it can go gray. It can also have a greenish cast in very yellow or green oils," pay attention.  This was supposed to be a dark navy blue (what it could be if it weren't for user error, below. ) Pretend.  

ETA: Speaking of user error, I somehow uploaded 2 pictures of the navy soap and I can't figure out how to delete it...  Fixed by magic


----------



## dibbles (Dec 14, 2019)

@Carly B It's still very pretty even if you didn't get the navy you wanted. Congrats on all of your firsts!


----------



## Kosmerta (Dec 15, 2019)

@SmokyMountainBeauty very beautiful soap!


----------



## Carly B (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks!  And thanks to the magician too!


----------



## violets2217 (Dec 15, 2019)

EllieMae said:


> First swirl attempt. I did not anticipate how much volume decreases when you remove the dividers. These will be short little bars!
> View attachment 42907



Ha! I tried my first swirl today that I might post tomorrow... but I thought the same thing when I took out the divider... didn’t think of that when formulating! Yours look pretty swirly in the mold... mine does not... lol! Good job!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 15, 2019)

Note to Relle - see what a good, space efficient poster I am today 

I tried so many new things in the last 18 hours that my head is spinning.  First I did a project that required more discipline than technique or creativity .  Then I tried two new techniques along with an accelerating floral FO. I have been very good at staying away from florals, but it was time to take it on.  I believe I survived the FO, but the colors of my micas are making me a little nervous.    In any case, my house smells like a flower shop!

@Shereen I like your soap enough that it has me thinking about buying a wavy cutter.
@EllieMae Cool soap that does an excellent job of showing just how interesting “rivers” can be! It looks a bit like black leather, similar to these famous soaps made by Auntie Clara.
@dibbles I love the colors and the scent sounds interesting.  I wouldn’t pick it out as a swirl you did, but it’s still nice.  Did you use a technique you’ve used before?  If so, do you think the beeswax had something to do with the different outcome?
@szaza Now that’s what I call an experiment!
@Jennifer Horne beautiful and I love the color you picked. When you get around to trying it, please do let us know how it feels.  I’ve read that cream can make a very nice soap.
@AmandaLRF  I’ve seen where people have wrapped soap entirely in an impression mat, but never with bubble wrap. Neat idea!
@Kosmerta Don’t worry about the cracking.  It’s beautiful soap and the cracks will hardly be noticeable when the soap is cut.
@SmokyMountainBeauty Wow!  If those are you first layers, congratulations, because you nailed it. I love the colors, too.
@Carly B The blues are killing me, too.  I have that navy and you really do need to use a lot and it helps to add some AC.  Your soap still turned out great!


----------



## dibbles (Dec 15, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> .
> @dibbles I love the colors and the scent sounds interesting.  I wouldn’t pick it out as a swirl you did, but it’s still nice.  Did you use a technique you’ve used before?  If so, do you think the beeswax had something to do with the different outcome?


This was just an in the pot swirl, which I have done many times. It doesn't look like I expected, but I can't say it was due to the beeswax. The batter was somewhat thicker, but not past a medium trace. I think trace played a small part, and I also colored less of the batter than usual. I didn't know what to expect, so kept my plan pretty simple.


----------



## Carly B (Dec 15, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Note to Relle - see what a good, space efficient poster I am today
> 
> 
> @Carly B The blues are killing me, too.  I have that navy and you really do need to use a lot and it helps to add some AC.  Your soap still turned out great!



What's AC?  I'm having a senior moment.  All I can think is "air conditioning."


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 15, 2019)

@Carly B AC = activated charcoal


----------



## szaza (Dec 16, 2019)

It's so cool to see everyone try something else for the first time! And also so inspiring.. My soapy to-try list has grown so much watching all of your wonderful soaps and here I thought this challenge would help me reduce the list. Ha was I wrong!


----------



## Tee (Dec 16, 2019)

Hi! My first is using an FO instead of an EO for scenting and layering. I used indigo powder in half of the lye mixture. My batter got a thick trace before I could finish pouring all of the layers. I used a spatula to pour layers so I'm assuming that the layers are uneven due to the thick trace! Not a successful even layering job but the scent is divine!


----------



## Curtis (Dec 16, 2019)

I decided to do a circle soap and use CPOP method.  This is scented with peppermint FO and peppermint EO.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 16, 2019)

Curtis said:


> I decided to do a circle soap and use CPOP method.  This is scented with peppermint FO and peppermint EO. View attachment 42973
> View attachment 42974


Love your soaps! Peppermint is such a good choice to


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 16, 2019)

I gave myself one weekend to go crazy with the Un-Challenge before I get serious about holiday prep and then take off for Arizona for a week. It’s been wonderful to see the soaps others are posting.  I am always inspired by the creativity!

My first un-challenge was to make color blocks for all of the blue micas I have.  This was my “be more disciplined” challenge!  The micas are all from Nurture.  I added 1/16th teaspoon to 55 g of batter (just under 2 oz).  That’s less than half the recommended amount for Navy in the upper left corner, which is probably why it looks grey.  I used that mica at a higher concentration in a soap I made this past summer and it was fine.  For Baby Blue in the lower left corner, I ran out of batter, so that one is more concentrated with the same amount of mica in 20 g of batter.  I used that one in a soap I made recently and it went green due, I think, to an FO that Is a bit yellow.  My base recipe for the test blocks was made with GV tallow, lard shortening which has a wee bit of soybean oil, and CO, OO, and castor oil.  I left them unscented.




With the blue test blocks done, I moved on to use an impression mat I bought during the summer, but never used.  I selected Klein Blue (upper right corner) as a base color and added a small amount of TD to a portion of uncolored batter for the lace. I haven’t cut it yet, but I’m really pleased with how easily it came out of the mold and how easy it was to remove the mat. The scent is White Lily and Aloe from BB which is new to me and known to accelerate, but not discolor.  I successfully avoided disaster by soaping at 90F and adding the fragrance at trace. I switched to my Bastile base recipe for this soap.  Unfortunately, the blue looks a lot more grey than it does in the test block.  I suspect the culprit in the color shift is the RBO (5%) I used to up the linoleic just a tad. Even with the addition of TD, the soap in the lace is verging on tan.  I don’t like to use a lot of TD, so I guess I will be relegating the RBO to darker soaps for the future. (ETA: It wasn’t the RBO. I made another small batch w/o RBO and got grey soap again.  I’m puzzled...).






More to come!  ETA: Here’s the rest of my Un-Challenge results.

First, the cuts of the lace soap:




for this next one, I used BB’s Apricot Freesia FO and a new to me mica called Summer Crush from Nurture.  The FO does not accelerate or discolor.  I was hoping for a nice apricot color from the mica, but no luck.  I used the same recipe as above, which has 5% RBO.  It’s not quite the dreaded flesh color, but almost.  Perhaps it will cure to a better color.  If not, I will be sticking to a very white base in the future.




Here’s my last soap for the Un-Challenge.  It’s my first attempt at making a marbled soap.  Same base recipe as above, but colored with rose clay from BB at 1 tsp ppo.  Note to self: the base recipe did not affect the color of the clay... the FO is a custom blend of BB’s White Ginger and Amber (80%) and Wild Rose (20%) that I call “Desert Rose.”  I used what I thought was a ton of mica, but it hardly shows up in the soap.  I poured a bunch of layers that I did not allow to set and dusted each with a continuous layer of mica.  The intent was to have each successive layer break through the mica and batter layer below to produce highly uneven layers accented by mica.  I think that part was somewhat successful.  Out of the mold, I cut blocks of soap from the loaf and then cut horizontally through the blocks.  A lightbulb came on as I was doing that.  I think I should angle the layers a bit the next time so that more of them are cut when I make the horizontal cuts through the blocks.  Or, I should find a YouTube video that shows the right way to make a marbled soap .  In any case, the texture of the soap is perfect and I think it will clean up nicely.




Thank you @dibbles for this fun Un-Challenge and for your always inspiring soaps!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 16, 2019)

@Tee you achieved super pretty blues with the indigo.  You did great and made pretty soap!
@Curtis that is a really fun soap!  I love the colors and especially that you went with a slightly olive green.  It can be holiday soap, or not, which is brilliant.


----------



## SoapSisters (Dec 16, 2019)

All these firsts are so inspiring! I attempted a Taiwan swirl for the first time. It didn't come out like Tree Marie's, but I'm happy with it. I think next time I'll use a thinner popsicle stick for the back and forth motion. The thing I'm happy I figured out is the cut. I cut my loaf vertically and then horizontally so that the swirl is visible. I used Lavender and Spring Apricot FO (also a first) from Micas and More. Lovely!


----------



## Zing (Dec 16, 2019)

Tee said:


> Hi! My first is using an FO instead of an EO for scenting and layering. I used indigo powder in half of the lye mixture. My batter got a thick trace before I could finish pouring all of the layers. I used a spatula to pour layers so I'm assuming that the layers are uneven due to the thick trace! Not a successful even layering job but the scent is divine!


Love this.  Indigo is on my bucket list.  What vendor did you use?  Thanks,


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (Dec 16, 2019)

Curtis said:


> I decided to do a circle soap and use CPOP method.  This is scented with peppermint FO and peppermint EO. View attachment 42973
> View attachment 42974


This is quite cool. Is it a funnel pour, @Curtis ?



Mobjack Bay said:


> I gave myself one weekend to go crazy with the Un-Challenge before I get serious about holiday prep and then take off for Arizona for a week. It’s been wonderful to see the soaps others are posting.  I am always inspired by the creativity!
> 
> My first un-challenge was to make color blocks for all of the blue micas I have.  This was my “be more disciplined” challenge!  The micas are all from Nurture.  I added 1/16th teaspoon to 55 g of batter (just under 2 oz).  That’s less than half the recommended amount for Navy in the upper left corner, which is probably why it looks grey.  I used that mica at a higher concentration in a soap I made this past summer and it was fine.  For Baby Blue in the lower left corner, I ran out of batter, so that one is more concentrated with the same amount of mica in 20 g of batter.  I used that one in a soap I made recently and it went green due, I think, to an FO that Is a bit yellow.  My base recipe for the test blocks was made with GV tallow, lard shortening which has a wee bit of soybean oil, and CO, OO, and castor oil.  I left them unscented.
> 
> ...


Beautiful lace...it adds such a simple but elegant touch.


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Dec 16, 2019)

Tee said:


> Not a successful even layering job but the scent is divine!


I love the uneven layers! much more than straight lines.


----------



## atiz (Dec 16, 2019)

@Mobjack Bay, that lace is beautiful! I also have one of these impression mats that I have never used -- maybe I should try it, I just always worry that it'll be a mess. But I just love everything about that lacey soap .


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 16, 2019)

atiz said:


> @Mobjack Bay, that lace is beautiful! I also have one of these impression mats that I have never used -- maybe I should try it, I just always worry that it'll be a mess. But I just love everything about that lacey soap .


Thank you .  I put off using the mat for a long time for the same reasons.  It turned out to be easy and not messy based on the method I used, which was similar to what she does in this YouTube video, except that I used a loaf mold:


@SoapSisters I love your soap.  It’s very modern looking with those crisp edges between the colors.


----------



## Curtis (Dec 16, 2019)

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> This is quite cool. Is it a funnel pour, @Curtis ?



I put the soap into squeeze bottles and layered the soap that way. There is a YT video titled DIY Circles, I copied that method.


----------



## Geeky.mama89 (Dec 17, 2019)

I made my first salt bars


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Dec 17, 2019)

Here's a picture of my first attempt at mica lines. I used Raspberry and Vanilla FO, added a little TD because I couldn't remember if the FO discolored. The pink is Terra Cotta mica. I was worried about my batter being too thin and breaking through the lines but I think I let it get too thick. Maybe I should watch a video... I think it turned out pretty well for a first attempt.


----------



## atiz (Dec 17, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Thank you .  I put off using the mat for a long time for the same reasons.  It turned out to be easy and not messy based on the method I used, which was similar to what she does in this YouTube video, except that I used a loaf mold:
> 
> 
> @SoapSisters I love your soap.  It’s very modern looking with those crisp edges between the colors.



Ah, this is very helpful, thanks! I totally would have done it the wrong way without watching this .


----------



## Jamielynn (Dec 18, 2019)

Wanted to try a few hanger swirl techniques. Bottom layer made with circular hanger swirl through entire layer. Second later I took the hanger through two times horizontally only (thought I would get a different look). White layer; then top layer with a thicker batter swirled together. This is unscented goat’s milk for a family member with fragrance allergies. I’ll have  video on insta at some point soon @latheringlotus 

Happy Holidays


----------



## Carly B (Dec 18, 2019)

@Jamielynn That's beautiful.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Dec 18, 2019)

Considering how I imagined my soap would turn out and how it actually did, this is an epic fail. Even though it is not the same as my pictured ideal, I sort of like how it turned out. New to me was layers, using stout as my liquid and using TD. I've always been a get 'er done utility person for soaps until I found this website. So having anything fancy is a big production.  The stout I used was called Rasputin's Revenge. It lived up to it's name! It seemed to take forever to stir the lye into the liquid and I couldn't find my stainless strainer so just kept stirring. I was doing HP and it was the first time that I almost had soap on a stick. The stout maybe? It started to get very stiff but never got to the greasy mashed potato stage. I went ahead and did the zap test and it was definitely soap. So I quickly stirred in the yogurt and FO, then took some out to add the TD.  That was supposed to be just a bit lighter but more of a tan color. Obviously I added more than I needed had to add some more of the darker brown or it might have been white. Then my notes said to add a quarter teaspoon of AC to the brown and it instantly turned gray. I hurried to glop it into the mold, tossed the lighter portion on top...tried for a swirly design on top but it was already too stiff.  I cut it within two hours.  The FO is Barnwood and the colors seem like they were 
deigned for it.  However, I was disappointed as I cannot smell any of the FO in the soap, but both my husband and daughter can.  Goes to show you that scent is very personal.

I may have time for another first before the end of the year.  But if not, at least I have some of my soaping firsts done.  Thanks to Shereen for reminding me to use my wavy cutter. I love the look, especially with this soap.


----------



## violets2217 (Dec 19, 2019)

So I tried my first hanger swirl but my soap accelerated to quickly and was too thick...so not much swirl! 
Next I tired an activated charcoal with embeds. I had so much soap cured I shedded a bar! It was fun, but next time I’ll probably add more shredded soap. I just wanted an AC face bar.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (Dec 20, 2019)

Jamielynn said:


> Wanted to try a few hanger swirl techniques. Bottom layer made with circular hanger swirl through entire layer. Second later I took the hanger through two times horizontally only (thought I would get a different look). White layer; then top layer with a thicker batter swirled together. This is unscented goat’s milk for a family member with fragrance allergies. I’ll have  video on insta at some point soon @latheringlotus
> 
> Happy Holidays


Lovely @Jamielynn !!!


----------



## Curtis (Dec 20, 2019)

@Jamielynn That's such a great looking soap!


----------



## soapmaker (Dec 21, 2019)

I had a few things I wanted to try. So I made three batches of soap, all coloured with TD, lavender & blue ultramarines.
And all scented with Lavender, Patchouli, Orange & Geranium because one was an order for a B & B, the other 2 for me.
I wanted to try Ione's swirl from Eve's Garden Soaps. So the small one I did as exactly as I could to hers. That was a 16 bar log mold.




After I did the 16 bar mold I knew I wouldn't want to do my 28 bar mold that way. Too nerve racking! So I wanted to try to get a similar effect in an easier way. This I did by doing an ITP but didn't swirl it at all in the pot. When pouring I did a lengthwise back and forth motion from end to end and then did only the first 2 hanger moves that Ione's does. I liked this
even better!




For the 3rd batch in a 28 bar log mold I did an ITP swirl but instead of swirling in the pot with a spatula I swirled with a large ss wire whisk.


----------



## SoapSisters (Dec 22, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> I had a few things I wanted to try. So I made three batches of soap, all coloured with TD, lavender & blue ultramarines.
> And all scented with Lavender, Patchouli, Orange & Geranium because one was an order for a B & B, the other 2 for me.
> I wanted to try Ione's swirl from Eve's Garden Soaps. So the small one I did as exactly as I could to hers. That was a 16 bar log mold.
> 
> ...


I LOVE your soap!! Thanks for your explanations. I'm going to try too.


----------



## Jamielynn (Dec 22, 2019)

Curtis said:


> @Jamielynn That's such a great looking soap!


Thanks!


----------



## Quilter99755 (Dec 22, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> I had a few things I wanted to try. So I made three batches of soap, all coloured with TD, lavender & blue ultramarines.
> And all scented with Lavender, Patchouli, Orange & Geranium because one was an order for a B & B, the other 2 for me.
> I wanted to try Ione's swirl from Eve's Garden Soaps. So the small one I did as exactly as I could to hers. That was a 16 bar log mold.
> 
> ...


Love them!  Another thing to add to my soaping Bucket List.  I should have never joined this group!  You (collectively) have waaaay too many great ideas for me!


----------



## bookreader451 (Dec 23, 2019)

I haven't been inspired.  The holidays depressed me  since I lost my mom and dad in rapid succession in 2018.  I did see something I might try.  Sorry for the bummer post.  Just really feeling it this year and miss the forum.


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Dec 23, 2019)

bookreader451 said:


> I haven't been inspired.  The holidays depressed me  since I lost my mom and dad in rapid succession in 2018.  I did see something I might try.  Sorry for the bummer post.  Just really feeling it this year and miss the forum.


@bookreader451, so sorry for your loss. When I lost my Mom, the first year was the hardest, especially during the holidays. She always planned these big get togethers. I come from a rather large family and we had each other to lean on. 
I hope you have others you can gather solace from, you will be in my prayers.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 23, 2019)

bookreader451 said:


> I haven't been inspired.  The holidays depressed me  since I lost my mom and dad in rapid succession in 2018.  I did see something I might try.  Sorry for the bummer post.  Just really feeling it this year and miss the forum.


I'm inspired but I still haven't made my soap. I'm feeling unmotivated, for some reason. It's understandable that you're feeling depressed; just be kind to yourself.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 23, 2019)

@bookreader451 take care of yourself. I think we tend to feel our losses more, or maybe in a different way, during the holidays.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Dec 23, 2019)

Jennifer Horne said:


> Omg !!!! This is it!!!!
> Super excited about this one.
> The things that were new with this one are;
> Recipe
> ...




Very pretty!  I love the color!


----------



## earlene (Dec 24, 2019)

My order of the micas I needed for granddaughter's graduation soap (which I will decoupage - new to me) came the day before we left San Antonio.  So there really wasn't enough time to start the soap.  But I do plan to do it in January once we return from you parents' house so she can start the new semester.

I am actually off to Las Vegas in the morning to meet my husband for a few days, then fly back here for New Years.

Good work, everyone, making new-to-you soaps.


----------



## Tee (Dec 24, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Tee you achieved super pretty blues with the indigo.  You did great and made pretty soap!
> @Curtis that is a really fun soap!  I love the colors and especially that you went with a slightly olive green.  It can be holiday soap, or not, which is brilliant.


Thank you!! I appreciate your kind words!


----------



## soapmaker (Dec 24, 2019)

bookreader451 said:


> I haven't been inspired.  The holidays depressed me  since I lost my mom and dad in rapid succession in 2018.  I did see something I might try.  Sorry for the bummer post.  Just really feeling it this year and miss the forum.


Bookreader, I am so sorry. I lost my sister 09/18 and I'm still in pain. But we have to keep living somehow. And for me that includes making soap. Best wishes to you fellow traveler.


----------



## Curtis (Dec 24, 2019)

I wanted to try a Christmas tree soap using the reverse feather swirl technique (I think that's the name).  There were many things that were new to me on this one: using my new mold from Nurture Soap, this particular swirl, using palm oil and trying to make a tree on the top of each bar of soap.  

I added kaolin clay and 2 tbs honey to the oils before I added the lye water (2.1:1 ratio).  At emulsion I added in some reconstituted goats milk (from powder).  I used balsam FO from Natures Garden along with a little more balsam EO.  I soaped a little under 90 degrees, which is what I have been doing.  The batter was a 34:66 saturated to unsaturated fat ratio.  

I was really careful not to over stick blend since this was going to take a bit of time.  Once I added the FO & EO the batter thickened up a lot more than I wanted it too but it was still workable.  I used cocoa powder for the tree trunk and that got super thick; so thick I could not pour a reasonably thin line like I wanted.  I added the green to a squeeze bottle; that was also thicker than I wanted but not too bad - not as bad as the brown.  The green is a mix of spirulina and moringa powders.  

I covered the soap with 2 blankets so it would definitely go through gel.  That might have been overkill given the goats milk and honey.  I unmolded and cut after 48 hours and it was quite hard...I probably could have done that part after 24 hours.  I wasn't really sure what I'd be getting when I started to cut the soap.  Given how fast the batter moved I was pleased.  I'll be giving these out as Christmas presents, which is a little cruel - presents that cannot be used for another month.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 24, 2019)

I would be very happy to receive one of those for Christmas  @Curtis


----------



## Katherine1121 (Dec 24, 2019)

bookreader451 said:


> I haven't been inspired.  The holidays depressed me  since I lost my mom and dad in rapid succession in 2018.  I did see something I might try.  Sorry for the bummer post.  Just really feeling it this year and miss the forum.


So sorry for your losses...


----------



## Misschief (Dec 24, 2019)

Alright, who took my palm kernel oil? I know I have some but I can. not. find. it! I have everything ready to make my December soap and my recipe calls for PKO. I have no idea where else to look so soaping will have to wait.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Dec 24, 2019)

Curtis said:


> I wanted to try a Christmas tree soap using the reverse feather swirl technique (I think that's the name).  ]



These are awesome soaps.  Being a soaper, I don't think it is bad to warn people not to use them for a month, etc., but I also know that life gets in the way sometimes when you have deadlines.  They will understand.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 24, 2019)

I never did find the PKO but I did make my soap. I'll know by tomorrow whether it's how I had envisioned it. This is the hardest part.... waiting to unmold (apart from tearing the house apart looking for my PKO, that is.)


----------



## Kosmerta (Dec 25, 2019)

First time using MP imbedds. Also first time fragrancing my soap with essential oil, I'm worried it isnt strong enough though


----------



## Misschief (Dec 25, 2019)

I cut my un-challenge soap last night and trimmed it this morning. I don't usually trim my soaps but, in this case, it was definitely called for. I chose to try the mica marble technique as done by Shira Body. I've done mica lines before but I just love the look of this technique and knew right away that this was what I wanted to try for this challenge. I'm pretty happy with it but I think I was a little heavy handed with the mica in some spots. Also, my usually well behaved recipe thickened up a bit more than I'd anticipated but that was because I used all hard oils and I let it stand just a little longer than I should have. I'll definitely be trying this technique again; I love the look of the mica marbling.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (Dec 25, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I cut my un-challenge soap last night and trimmed it this morning. I don't usually trim my soaps but, in this case, it was definitely called for. I chose to try the mica marble technique as done by Shira Body. I've done mica lines before but I just love the look of this technique and knew right away that this was what I wanted to try for this challenge. I'm pretty happy with it but I think I was a little heavy handed with the mica in some spots. Also, my usually well behaved recipe thickened up a bit more than I'd anticipated but that was because I used all hard oils and I let it stand just a little longer than I should have. I'll definitely be trying this technique again; I love the look of the mica marbling.
> 
> View attachment 43081


This is a lovely design. Do you have a link to the technique that you could share, @Misschief ?


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 25, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I cut my un-challenge soap last night and trimmed it this morning. I don't usually trim my soaps but, in this case, it was definitely called for. I chose to try the mica marble technique as done by Shira Body. I've done mica lines before but I just love the look of this technique and knew right away that this was what I wanted to try for this challenge. I'm pretty happy with it but I think I was a little heavy handed with the mica in some spots. Also, my usually well behaved recipe thickened up a bit more than I'd anticipated but that was because I used all hard oils and I let it stand just a little longer than I should have. I'll definitely be trying this technique again; I love the look of the mica marbling.
> 
> View attachment 43081


Those are beautiful!  I got better results on my second try (not posted) compared with the pink and gold mica soap I posted above, but neither is as nice as yours.  I still need to up the amount of mica I’m using.  I told my son’s fiancé that I would be willing to make small soap favors for their wedding in June and a marbled soap is under consideration.  I like the idea of a non-gold mica with a white soap.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 25, 2019)

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> This is a lovely design. Do you have a link to the technique that you could share, @Misschief ?


Sure do!


----------



## Misschief (Dec 25, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Those are beautiful!  I got better results on my second try (not posted) compared with the pink and gold mica soap I posted above, but neither is as nice as yours.  I still need to up the amount of mica I’m using.  I told my son’s fiancé that I would be willing to make small soap favors for their wedding in June and a marbled soap is under consideration.  I like the idea of a non-gold mica with a white soap.


Yours is lovely, too, Mobjack Bay. Did you cut yours vertically or horizontally?


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 25, 2019)

Thank you. I cut it horizontally. I used a lot more mica for the next one, with more layers and more irregular layering:


----------



## Misschief (Dec 25, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Thank you. I got it horizontally. I used a lot more mica for the next one, with more layers and more irregular layering:
> 
> View attachment 43082


That's beautiful! It's kind of a fun technique, isn't it? And the results are so pretty!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 25, 2019)

That’s a pretty bad pic of a soap that’s been in my suitcase, but thanks. I like that the marbled soaps are on the minimalist side of things, but also come across as a bit elegant/sophisticated (IMHO).


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Dec 25, 2019)

Everyone’s soaps are just beautiful!! I love the whisk idea @soapmaker. I’m gonna try that! I found these tools in my closet and I’m going to attempt some cool designs, particularly with the jagged one. I did make soap this week with adding citric acid in two batches to my normal CP recipe. I want to increase lather in my hard water and reduce the soap scum we get. Here’s hopin!

It took me a bit of mathing to make sure I added in the right amount of Naoh to counter the citric acid and I make a solution of it and added to my batter instead of the lye water...I forgot to add it to my second batch and had to pour the batter back into my bowl even after I had colored it with purple and yellow. I thought I was going to have a brown muddy mess inside but it cut just fine. I even tried a spoon swirl inside to add some interest. I couldn’t take pics because my son made off with my phone. Here’s the top though. I love the texture. To fit into my new boxes I trimmed off some of the bottom so I could keep the texture top.




Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates!/


----------



## Dru B. (Dec 26, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I gave myself one weekend to go crazy with the Un-Challenge before I get serious about holiday prep and then take off for Arizona for a week. It’s been wonderful to see the soaps others are posting.  I am always inspired by the creativity!
> 
> My first un-challenge was to make color blocks for all of the blue micas I have.  This was my “be more disciplined” challenge!  The micas are all from Nurture.  I added 1/16th teaspoon to 55 g of batter (just under 2 oz).  That’s less than half the recommended amount for Navy in the upper left corner, which is probably why it looks grey.  I used that mica at a higher concentration in a soap I made this past summer and it was fine.  For Baby Blue in the lower left corner, I ran out of batter, so that one is more concentrated with the same amount of mica in 20 g of batter.  I used that one in a soap I made recently and it went green due, I think, to an FO that Is a bit yellow.  My base recipe for the test blocks was made with GV tallow, lard shortening which has a wee bit of soybean oil, and CO, OO, and castor oil.  I left them unscented.
> 
> ...


Hello! May I ask what you use to cut your soap into bars? They are so nicely even. I’ve always used a knife but it comes out so lopsided. I ordered a soap cutter from BB, unfortunately, it cuts horizontally, I just want to cut straight down through my loaf, nothing fancy.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 26, 2019)

Dru B. said:


> Hello! May I ask what you use to cut your soap into bars? They are so nicely even. I’ve always used a knife but it comes out so lopsided. I ordered a soap cutter from BB, unfortunately, it cuts horizontally, I just want to cut straight down through my loaf, nothing fancy.


I'm not Mobjack Bay but I use a wire cheese cutter to cut my loaves of soap. Mine's pretty much identical to this one. I added a stop so that all my bars are 1".


----------



## luluzapcat (Dec 26, 2019)

I tried my hand at some sort of fancy swirling for the 3rd time, having blown it on colors AND batter consistency in my last 2.  My goal was to make snowflake-themed non-sectarian soaps as holiday gifts ...maybe I'll save them for next year. Didn't quite nail the snowflake but beyond thrilled at the progress I made from previous batches.

So the relative success part is new-to-me...as is the patterning technique, which I think I actually made up, for trying to get a snowflake.

Thanks so much Dibbles for doing this as the December challenge. I'm very excited to be part of it, and to have a place to share my efforts with people who appreciate them. (Quote from beloved Dad, which only makes me chuckle; he's really my biggest fan: "that's all very clever...but at the end you have...just...soap.")


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 26, 2019)

Dru B. said:


> Hello! May I ask what you use to cut your soap into bars? They are so nicely even. I’ve always used a knife but it comes out so lopsided. I ordered a soap cutter from BB, unfortunately, it cuts horizontally, I just want to cut straight down through my loaf, nothing fancy.


I have a single wire cutter made by Bud Haffner/Buds Woodshop on Etsy:



I also have a cheese slicer just like @Misschief.  No matter how hard I try, I can not get a straight cut down through soap with a knife.  Do you have BB’s “soap slicer”?  If so, maybe you could put your soap loaf on the small end and run it through, or cut it into small blocks before you turn them on end.


----------



## soapmaker (Dec 26, 2019)

@luluzapcat They're beautiful. Looks like a snowflake to me!


----------



## Zing (Dec 26, 2019)

luluzapcat said:


> Your 'just soap' is stunning!  Well done!
> Thanks so much Dibbles for doing this as the December challenge. I'm very excited to be part of it, and to have a place to share my efforts with people who appreciate them. (Quote from beloved Dad, which only makes me chuckle; he's really my biggest fan: "that's all very clever...but at the end you have...just...soap.")
> 
> View attachment 43093
> ...


----------



## soapmaker (Dec 27, 2019)

luluzapcat said:


> I tried my hand at some sort of fancy swirling for the 3rd time, having blown it on colors AND batter consistency in my last 2.  My goal was to make snowflake-themed non-sectarian soaps as holiday gifts ...maybe I'll save them for next year. Didn't quite nail the snowflake but beyond thrilled at the progress I made from previous batches.
> 
> So the relative success part is new-to-me...as is the patterning technique, which I think I actually made up, for trying to get a snowflake.
> 
> ...


Mind sharing the patterning technique?


----------



## luluzapcat (Dec 27, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> Mind sharing the patterning technique?



Sure! I'd love to know if anyone's seen this before. I haven't, but I'm sure it's likely I've re-invented something already out there. If it's new, I need to name it!

I made rings of cylinders and secured them in my mold (sloppily and arduously). I then poured alternating layers of 2 colors down the very center. The idea was to let the layers stream past the obstacles, forming lines where they got split--and it kind of worked! Now I'm dreaming up all kinds of other ways to use this approach.

I'm sorry I didn't take pictures during the pour.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Dec 27, 2019)

luluzapcat said:


> I tried my hand at some sort of fancy swirling for the 3rd time, having blown it on colors AND batter consistency in my last 2.  My goal was to make snowflake-themed non-sectarian soaps as holiday gifts ...maybe I'll save them for next year. Didn't quite nail the snowflake but beyond thrilled at the progress I made from previous batches.
> 
> So the relative success part is new-to-me...as is the patterning technique, which I think I actually made up, for trying to get a snowflake.
> 
> ...



  I love this!  I would be happy to be gifted with any of them!


----------



## soapmaker (Dec 27, 2019)

The outer edges remind me of the design I get when I do a slab mold and pour alternating colours directly in the center, then use a chopstick through it all in a spider web fashion.


----------



## Craft-T (Dec 27, 2019)

Hi everyone from Melbourne,Australia. I love waking up or sitting in front of my computer to just read your comments. I have been soaping for about one year now. I am hooked. I have given some soap to friends/family and sold some to work mates and they love them. I need to slow down because I have so many varieties,different techniques ,scents colours ingredients etc.I love my salt bars the best.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Dec 28, 2019)

[QUOTE="luluzapcat, [/QUOTE]
These are gorgeous.  I see a beautiful flower rather than a snowflake, but anyway you look at them they are great.  My husband and your Dad seem to be made out of the same stripe!  "It's nice but still soap!"  I'd love to learn how to do "your soap"!


----------



## SoapSisters (Dec 28, 2019)

I did two more new things this month!!! (This was a great challenge for a newish soaper like myself!) 

 A tiger stripe + hanger (gear tie) swirl and confetti soap. The gear tie swirl soap is scented with Burst of Energy from Micas and More. The colors are more vivid in real life. The confetti soap has all kinds of scents from the original bars, so I scented with lemon EO just to have a subtle background scent.


----------



## Kosmerta (Dec 30, 2019)

luluzapcat said:


> Sure! I'd love to know if anyone's seen this before. I haven't, but I'm sure it's likely I've re-invented something already out there. If it's new, I need to name it!
> 
> I made rings of cylinders and secured them in my mold (sloppily and arduously). I then poured alternating layers of 2 colors down the very center. The idea was to let the layers stream past the obstacles, forming lines where they got split--and it kind of worked! Now I'm dreaming up all kinds of other ways to use this approach.
> 
> ...




Very clever! I love the pattern this creates


----------



## Kosmerta (Dec 31, 2019)

My final new-to-me for the month of December:
Last night and this morning I used two new fragrances that both cause extreme acceleration. First batch was this oatmeal soap with Honey Almond fragrance from makeyourown.buzz. it smells great, I had my oatmeal and yellow oxide mixed in and added the fragrance right before I was ready to pour. It turned into the consistency of chunky peanut butter super quickly, but I scooped it into my mold and smoothed it with my spatula




This morning I made a batch with Brambleberry's Honeysuckle fragrance. It warns this is not recommended for cold process as it causes ricing, but in the spirit of the un-challenge I wanted to try anyway. I took advice from a review who said it wouldnt rice, but would accelerate if mixed with oils before emulsifying, and when I reached light trace immediately poured into the mold. I poured my excess into a smaller mold I had on hand, then picked up a fork to make the design. In all of 30 seconds it went from mashed potatoes to wet cement.




I'm really happy with how they both turned out.

Dissapointed to say the lavender EO soap from my last post has absolutely no smell after 1 week curing, but now I've learned to use more next time


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 31, 2019)

luluzapcat said:


> Sure! I'd love to know if anyone's seen this before. I haven't, but I'm sure it's likely I've re-invented something already out there. If it's new, I need to name it!
> 
> I made rings of cylinders and secured them in my mold (sloppily and arduously). I then poured alternating layers of 2 colors down the very center. The idea was to let the layers stream past the obstacles, forming lines where they got split--and it kind of worked! Now I'm dreaming up all kinds of other ways to use this approach.
> 
> ...


I personally haven’t seen anything like this before and assumed it was made by pulling a strainer through the batter in a round vertical mold (“pull through”).  You’re forcing the soap around columns, somewhat like what happens with the “outer” batter when it’s poured around pipe dividers (“pipe divider swirl”).  FWIW, you could call it the “obstacle swirl”, “mini pipe divider swirl” which somewhat evokes what you did (but no batter poured into the pipes?), or the “luluzapcat swirl” or “lulu swirl.”  Or, maybe we can start calling it the *lulu swirl* so you don’t have to name it after yourself .


----------



## dibbles (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm happy that so many of you played along and made something new for the Un-Challenge this month. Thank you all for sharing your efforts!

Happy New Year to you all, and I'm looking forward to soaping with you in 2020!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 31, 2019)

dibbles said:


> I'm happy that so many of you played along and made something new for the Un-Challenge this month. Thank you all for sharing your efforts!
> 
> Happy New Year to you all, and I'm looking forward to soaping with you in 2020!


Thank you Dibbles for running this Un-Challenge!  It’s been a fun, creativity packed month of soapy adventures.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Dec 31, 2019)

This was a fun challenge, oh, so easy, since all I have ever done was make utility soaps for me and family. Thank you Dibbles for making my first challenge so fun to do.

This is my wine soap that I made to go with the beer (stout) that I made earlier.


----------



## SoapySuds (Dec 31, 2019)

Ok. Ultimate experiment.

Didn’t have time to perfect my piping skills.

Soooooooo, I have made tooth soap.

It’s still in the mold.

I realize I am the guinea pig in this experiment.

 I may be sacrificing my teeth.

I might be an idiot.

100% CO
10% SF
PPO food grade extract/essential oil (there’s so much adulteration with non food grade EOs, I don’t want to call it essential oil, but it is food grade peppermint oil) or ‘scent’

And the colorant is food grade AC

6 weeks to test phase.

Ooo, just unmolded it


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Dec 31, 2019)

So my challenge was Brine Soap. My plan was to use 1 part salt to 4 parts water by weight. I did 2 batches, one with masterbatch and rose clay; and one with "straight" brine water and lye and green zeolite clay. All other factors were the same.  I scented both with litsea (may chang), cedarwood, and rosemary. I have some questions about the outcome which I will post in the beginner forum.




Also, tried the oven rebatch method posted by @Zany_in_CO. I was extremely pleased. This was a batch of soap that had been sitting around for some time. When originally made I had forgotten to put the EOs in. Any way, here is a picture of the rebatched soap.


----------



## amd (Dec 31, 2019)

SoapySuds said:


> Soooooooo, I have made tooth soap.
> 
> It’s still in the mold.
> 
> ...



I don't think you're an idiot at all - I've done it too! I will caution you though that CO will give your tooth soap a very soapy taste. I don't have my notes handy, but I think my first try only had 5-10% CO and it was horrible soap taste. My second go-round used quite a bit of peanut oil, which makes a much sweeter and less soapy tasting tooth soap (if you're not allergic of course). I did oil pulling for three years (using only CO and a bit of Thieves EO, I'm prone to cold sores and I had none the entire time I did oil pulling), and didn't have a single cavity. Six months after I stopped I had to get three fillings, so I think there's a lot of benefit to alternative tooth care.


----------



## soapmaker (Jan 23, 2020)

amd said:


> I don't think you're an idiot at all - I've done it too! I will caution you though that CO will give your tooth soap a very soapy taste. I don't have my notes handy, but I think my first try only had 5-10% CO and it was horrible soap taste. My second go-round used quite a bit of peanut oil, which makes a much sweeter and less soapy tasting tooth soap (if you're not allergic of course). I did oil pulling for three years (using only CO and a bit of Thieves EO, I'm prone to cold sores and I had none the entire time I did oil pulling), and didn't have a single cavity. Six months after I stopped I had to get three fillings, so I think there's a lot of benefit to alternative tooth care.


Chew xylitol gum after each meal. Xylitol is right up there with flouride (whatever you may think about that) in the dental journals. At least in Canada.


----------



## szaza (Jan 24, 2020)

soapmaker said:


> Chew xylitol gum after each meal. Xylitol is right up there with flouride (whatever you may think about that) in the dental journals. At least in Canada.


Hey, that's weird, my dentist just told me not to chew gum, because it was too acidic. Maybe that's only sugary gum, but most gum nowadays is xylitol and she didn't specify.. I'll have to ask her again next time


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jan 24, 2020)

If you have dogs, keep gum with xylitol away from them! It is toxic to pups. Nothing like an unwanted vet visit because your dog got into your gum.


----------



## soapmaker (Jan 24, 2020)

MarnieSoapien said:


> If you have dogs, keep gum with xylitol away from them! It is toxic to pups. Nothing like an unwanted vet visit because your dog got into your gum.


Yes, it is very toxic to dogs. But I haven't had a cavity in well over 35 years. (telling my age here!)


----------

